# Blue Ram Died-30 bucks down the drain.



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Bad news. My German Blue Ram died today, RIP Fritzy. He started acting strange a couple days ago, started swimming near the surface and hanging out near the heater. Since he didn't appear to be dying I didn't add any meds or anything, just did a water change and cleaned out the clogged sponge filter. The next day he was gasping for air at the surface, so I added some lifeguard, and just a few minutes ago, I saw that he was dead no bloating or any external symptoms. I'm going to fish his body out of the tank. Probably gonna sell the female-she's acting just fine, nothing wrong with her, so what could it be?


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello? Don't I get any sympathy?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Lol relax, someone will get to it :] Sorry about your loss though. I know how that feels losing money like that. It could be anything though. How established is your tank?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sorry to hear. Thats happened to me with rams also.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

me to! Looks like you can join the "Ram Killer Club" their are a lot of us...My advise is give up on them..but if you must buy them Petco has them for $7.99 (Yes I know Petco sucks) but at least they have a 30 day return policy and you can use their fish as a cheaper approach or just to see if it is even possible for you to keep rams.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I will recommend Bolivian Rams. Bigger and not as bright, but I still have 4 out of 5 and they look really good after a year.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

holy crap $30 for a german blue ram? wow sorry for your loss though


----------



## IronDoll (Nov 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear about this. It's so heartbreaking when they die like this. Confusing too when everything seems to be right with the water. I feel your wallet pain, when the expensive ones die it makes it doubly hard. Maybe it was a PH change. I know this has happened to me. How long did you have him for?


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Got him on March 29, and until those last days he was absolutely thriving, I even got him to eat out of my hand! As for the "establishedness" of my tank, It has been going since Jan. 10, I got it cycled and everything, and then I got my female. They didn't have any males, so I had to wait awhile to get one. I got the first male at petco, he was sick when I got him, so when he died I got refunded. I agree with you, Grogan, petco has great pricing on rams-I just had to wait five weeks for them to get three rams in. The second male did much better, and the female? She's acting like nothing happened, but thats probably just because she is wild caught. anyway, I'm done with rams, so I'm probably just going to sell the female locally. I think I'm moving on to bettas-need something easier to keep. I saw a betta that looked like it was a rejected part of somebody's dragon betta line. It was a halfmoon plakat. I want to purify the strain and see what I get- any suggestions?


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm sorry about your loss I know how you feel, I had 5 malawi cichlids in my 37 gallon that were extremely happy, they loved all the rocks and I was able to hand feed them, but one day I figured that I wanted to switch the gravel to a sand substrate, which seems like a good idea, except I got the sand from Lowes, who's sand contained CHLORINE!!! When the water was cloudy, I didn't think for a second of chlorine, until the next morning when the fish were all dead and I smelled the water and it smelled like a swimming pool I spent $8 each on those babies, which adds up to $40 down the drain, and the bag didn't even say that the sand contained any chlorine whatsoever It's always a sad day when your pet fish dies


----------

